# SHAVE MY GIRLS ?



## OHARAFARMS (Apr 16, 2006)

IT'S GETTING HOT HERE IN TENNESSEE. I HAVE TWO YEARLING JENNETS. I'M VERY NEW TO MINI DON KEYS. SHOULD I SHAVE THEM DOWN ? IF SO, WHAT BLADE ? WITH OR AGAINST THE HAIR ? I HAVE MINI HORSES AND I PLAN TO SHAVE THEM . I USUALLY USE A 9 BLADE. THANKS FOR ANY ADVICE.


----------



## minimule (Apr 16, 2006)

I shave my donkey and mules every summer. I usually use a #10 against the hair. We don't get the humidity you do but we do get hot. They usually appreciate it when I clip them.


----------

